# Cure for snoring?



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

I've had chronic insomnia all my life. My mother has it too. I blame her. 

I have been able to manage it well for the last 5 years or so. Basically after school, lol. Low stress is the key. 

However, lately I have been regressing back to sleepless nights, anxious wakenings, and laying in bed awake for no reason... until I realized that my boyfriend snores. 

He doesn't do it all the time. And it is relatively quiet. But it's that growly/tickly noise he makes in the back of his throat. It wakes me up. It's indescribably infuriating once I realize what it is. Really. This rage just comes over me that SOMEONE WOKE ME UP. I could kill people in that moment. I cannot put into words the value I have for sleep. If you are an insomniac you might know.

ANYways, I wait until the rage subsides, then I slap him and tell him to sleep on his side. (the slap is a lot nicer than other things I could do). Sometimes he does, sometimes he doesn't. I don't think he realizes how close to oblivion he really is. 

So what are ways to stop snoring? Other than you know, dispatching my boyfriend because other than that he's really alright


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Does he understand your situation? Is he willing to cooperate? If so you may want to have him tested for sleep apnea. Is there a reason he doesn't breathe through his nose?


----------



## brittlois (Feb 15, 2016)

My boyfriend has severe sleep apnea. If he is sleeping, everyone in any room of the house can hear him. His doctor is in the process of getting him the machine. 

The only way I've been able to deal with it is to wear ear plugs. I feel your pain on the rage. Even with the ear plugs, I still wake up. He tells me that I kick him when he's getting loud. (I, too, tell him to turn on his side.) I cannot do more than 2 nights in a row of staying together...or else I'll have that rage during the day, too. So we try to keep a good rotation. Oh...and having white noise helps a bit. Fans, etc.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Unfortunately he is the 'never take anything for anything even if I'm dying', sort of person. He's really not all that open to any sort of interventions at all, including medical, dietary, herbs, essential oils, homeopathy. 

And that is great actually except when his problems become my problem. Now whenever I mention his snoring to him he just jokingly says 'I don't snore' or 'You're probably waking yourself up and think it's me.' >.> Which doens't help the fury. 

I don't know if I would consider it sleep apnea; he never has trouble breathing or sleeping. He doesn't wake himself up. It's pretty quiet. If he sleeps in the other room, I wouldn't hear it at all. 

The only thing I can think of to do without getting him agitated is sneaking some peppermint EO in the room, or something. Or drop some homeopathic remedy in his drink while he's not looking. lol. We already have a humidifier. And plants.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Breathe Right strips help a lot for my husband. I can't use the , the adhesive makes me break out. I also put a combo of peppermint and eucalyptus oil in a diffuser. It seems to help a little.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

DisasterCupcake said:


> And that is great actually except when his problems become my problem. Now whenever I mention his snoring to him he just jokingly says 'I don't snore' or 'You're probably waking yourself up and think it's me.' >.> Which doens't help the fury.


Get out while you can. Been there, done that. Someone with this attitude will never be able to truly care about your needs.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Separate bedrooms????


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

DH snores so loud he could wake the dead. everyone in his family tells him about it because they can all hear him when we sleep out of the house. After 12 years of marriage, he started kicking in his sleep and we tried separate beds, after a two week trial with him on a camping cot, I took over the extra bed room. we sleep so much better now. he doesnt have an elbow in his side and i dont get woken up multiple times. and contrary to my mother's belief that we would end up divorced we get a long better than ever.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My Pillow may help. It seems to provide just the right amount of support to keep the air passage open. Best pillow I ever had. Even bought them for my RV.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mrsgcpete said:


> DH snores so loud he could wake the dead. everyone in his family tells him about it because they can all hear him when we sleep out of the house. After 12 years of marriage, he started kicking in his sleep and we tried separate beds, after a two week trial with him on a camping cot, I took over the extra bed room. we sleep so much better now. he doesnt have an elbow in his side and i dont get woken up multiple times. and contrary to my mother's belief that we would end up divorced we get a long better than ever.



yes it is true , I wasn't so cool with the idea at first. but it works and we both sleep better.

I later learned that a lot of married couples do not sleep in the same bed just no one talks much about it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Moonriver Where did you get your My Pillow?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

sss3 said:


> Moonriver Where did you get your My Pillow?


mypillow.com


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> My Pillow may help. It seems to provide just the right amount of support to keep the air passage open. Best pillow I ever had. Even bought them for my RV.


How does it work? 

We are tossing around the idea of getting a new mattress, as well. Well, we're not tossing around the idea so much as waiting for a sale *poor people*


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

DisasterCupcake said:


> How does it work?
> 
> We are tossing around the idea of getting a new mattress, as well. Well, we're not tossing around the idea so much as waiting for a sale *poor people*


Just checked the reviews for mypillow on Amazon. It seems to be eiither love or hate the pillow.


----------

